# Very poorly ferret



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi guys,
I found this forum yesterday, really interesting and active. Bit about my guys before I ask for help. I have 2 black cats Cisco and Bella 2 minature poodles Rosie and Tyke and 5 rescue ferrets: Mischief, Mayhem, Nicodemous, Jay and Silent Bob. All are brilliant except Silent Bob, we rescued Him and Jay via RSPCA about 10 days ago so no history (no history on any of 'em) Silent Bob weighs 1lb 7oz. the Vet says he has no nasty condition just malnourished, his coat is very sparse again Vet says the reason is self preservation takes too much energy to maintain when not being fed. Any way we have tried all sorts including: baby food (nibbled), ground dry ferret food(no way), science selective ferret food (nibbled), gourmet cat food (nibbled), duk soup (no way)raw turkey mince, duck, chicken (nope). So can anyone give me any hints or tips on what we could try please? He doesn't do ferret paste or cod liver oil either. I will post a pic soon Thanks


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Ferrets are lactose intolerant but you could try cat/kitten milk (lactose reduced).
Thick cream can help put weight on as can unsalted butter, obviously not a whole block 

Raw or cooked egg, crack an egg into a bowl maybe break the yolk for him. My lot love fried egg but that's cos they beg hubby for some and he gives in.


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for tips.....We have tried egg again the wee soul just had a wee lick will defo try cream and butter. My others love a treat of an icecream. Great fun to watch them downside is the runs the day after, I only give them icecream at shows (ave 7 a year, I know lactose intolerant) just to for the Awwww factor. Maybe I should try cat milk as well. We have been out and bought new scales this morning as our others are years old and Silent Bob weighs 22oz. I hope we can save him he is so sweet and when awake (sleeping loads) he curls around my neck.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Hope he comes around and starts eating more soon.
Don't they always want what they are not allowed 
Mine will dive into cereal bowls and have been known to run off with biscuits, potatoes even soap. You cannot go to the fridge without followers (they will even beat you there) ferrety sixth fridge sense


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Helloo 

Have you tried him with ferret biscuits that have had warm water added to them to make them soft ??? 
Hope he starts eating for you soon 
Helenna


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

I have tried ground ferret food with some stock but no luck, maybe stock made it too rich will try warm water, Thanks. Gourmet cat food seems to be working.He has eaten about 1/4 of those small tins today.


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

awww good at least he has eaten some then  , is he drinking lots of water???


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess being a rescue, you have no idea what he was fed on. It might be he has never seen ferret food before.


----------



## pudderz2011 (Oct 7, 2009)

try chopped up rabbit from your butcher!


----------



## pudderz2011 (Oct 7, 2009)

or you could try a defrost mice


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support and advice. The little guy has lost 11/2 oz overnight. He is so sweet and affectionate when we waken him he crawls up behind my neck and nuzzles. We are going to the VET in the morning as he hasn't eaten anything in 24 hours, he is still drinking but not interested in eating have tried feeding him from our fingers and from a teaspoon. Dunno what the VET can do I have heard a steriod injection can help with appetite heres hoping something can be done. It is so heart breaking to watch him just fade.


----------



## snowbunny (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm just a newbie, but have you tried feeding him through a syringe? He might not like it much, but if it gets some food into him, it's got to be worth it.

I found these sites which may offer some useful tips:

http://www-personal.ksu.edu/~sprite/feeding.htm
Hide-E-Hole Ferret Rescue Inc. -articles-Force-Feeding Duck Soup
What should I do if my ferret isn

Good luck, we all want to hear about this little chappy's recovery.


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi all,
Silent Bob is now being fed via a syringe. We said we wouldn't but we have to do something. He is still drinking although splshes the water all over the place. What amazing creatures, he is fading in front of us but is still clowning about with water. Going to VET in morning, to see about steriod injection, he hasn't lost any weight since yesterday and poo is much less runny. It makes you wonder what kinda people would be bad to any animal. Hope I never meet any of them especially just now!!!


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hope he gets on ok at the vets and that they can help to improve his appetite. Does he eat a good amount from the syringe or just a little ???
Keep us all posted on how he is doing.


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Update on Silent Bob. We have been feeding him via syringe and he has gained approx 11/2 oz which is great. Decided to hold off on taking him to the vet as I have narrowed down his recent history. A total of 3 VETs have seen Silent Bob over the past month and all have said the same.....No underlying reason. Am going to persevere with syringe and hand feeding until he gets a bit more weight on him. (truth is am frightened we won't bring him home from VETs) I have tried him with chicken wings no way, a bit nervous about the derfosted mice.....Reason one of ours mistakes TOES for baby mice, will try him when he is back on solids if I can...lol Before I forget his POO is getting better and all you ferret lovers know POO is mega important it isn't solid but has shape and is a good colour..Yipee!!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Brown toothpaste eh ! 
Good that he is putting weight ON again.
Have heard of ferrets pining, maybe he is?


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Not good news, Silent Bob has gone down hill in the past 24 hours. He stopped eating and drinking so we have been using a syringe at first he was okay and was kinda lapping but now he is refusing and we are frightened of hurting him. Emergency appt with VET at 2p.m. today. Am afraid he won't give Bob the steriod injection, we think he may suggest putting him to sleep.......... Will let you know what happens. Thanks again everyone for your support and advice.


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello,

Sadly Silent Bob was passing blood and we took him to the emergency VET who put him to sleep. No words to describe how feel. Poor wee guy is at peace now


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry i missed this, at least you tried.
Never easy to lose one.


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear about silent bob. You tried your very best for him.


----------



## snowbunny (Oct 10, 2009)

Poor wee thing. Well done for trying, our thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for support, a couple of days have past and we are much better, will miss Silent Bob but at least he isn't suffering any more..... Any one know how to close a thread? I don't want others to get too upset reading this so would be best if I can close it.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hi you can delete it yourself if you edit your first post and select delete thread then it should close.but there is nothink wrong with your thread so dont worrie


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry he didnt make it, i managed to miss this thread.

Id be having some serious words with your vets, he should of had the steriod injections at the start plus antibiotics as a precaution, i had a virus over the summer i lost 14 ferrets in just a few weeks, we couldnt work out what it was but when i was losing three in one day as soon as i noticed one losing a bit of weight they went straight on antibiotics, the only ones that survived where the ones on antibiotics immediately, the others wasted to death with pneumonina once it got a hold nothing would work.

YOur vets were very negligent im my opinion.


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

We took him to two different vets and the lady who found Silent Bob took him to her vet. So three of them never suggested antibiotics or steriods. My husband and I have had ferrets for almost 2 years and all the vets we have had contact with have little or no experience with ferrets. We have had to show the vets how to handle ferrets without gloves as they really don't know anything!!!


----------

